# expats to meet ?



## Chickenella (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear SA forum,

MY husband is visiting SA til June 29. He is attending football games in teh COnfed Cup tournament he has his hotels and tranpsortation, btu would enjoy meeting others to get to kow the country better. He doesn't know anyone there. His interestes aside from football are langauges(English, Vietnamese,French, Spanish, Italian and Portuguese), classical music and operay, museums, and tennis he has travelled the globe follwoing his interests, he is in pretoria tmow, Sunday and then Bloemfontein for a few days and then back to Jbg. He has a ocal cell phone, so if you write me, I can give it to you and maybe you and he can get together for a chat. No hidden agenda here- just a coffee/tea/ and a chat. Thanks.


----------

